# noch was unbekanntes



## Teichforum.info (6. Okt. 2005)

Kennt jemand dieses Tierchen ? Schlängelt sich ganz langsam im Wasser wie eine kleine Schlange, ca. 10 - 15 cm lang, dünn wie ein Faden und fast weiss. So richtig vorne und hinten kann man nicht unterscheiden Hab ich heute zum ersten Male gesehen...
Habe es zum fotografieren mal in einen Glasdeckel getan.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Uwe, 

hast du Fische im Teich? 

Könnte ein Fadenwurm sein. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

ja, ich habe Fische, ein paar Elritzen und einen Sonnenbarsch. Ist der  gefährlich ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Uwe, 

berühre den Wurm mal mit dem Finger, dann wird er sich fest um deinen Finger wickeln. 

Mit Karpfen bekommt man Probleme, durch den Wurm. 
Wie es beim Sonnenbarsch ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Eventuell weiß das jemand anders.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2005)

Hi,
schließ mich den anderen an, eindeutich ein Fischwurm.
Bei Sonnenbarschen brauchst du dir keine sorgen zu machen,
die landen bei Barschen zwar in den Innereien aber wenn,
dann im Magen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Nov. 2005)

Ich würde eher auf ein Wasserkalb (Gordius aquaticus) tippen. Tut den Fischen nichts.

* defekter Link entfernt *

Grüße

Wilfried


----------

